# iPad + iPhone with Lightroom Mobile - Sync Status



## markstothard (Dec 20, 2014)

My iPad / iPhone, both are running Lightroom Mobile (app displayed on sreen), however due to the way I have set up the devices, screen goes blank to save battery after a few minutes and you need to type in a pin to access the device again (auto lock).

If the app has NOT finished Syncing when the device's screen goes blank, will the device continue to Sync, or will Syncing only happen when the device's screen is powered up?

Thanks


----------



## clee01l (Dec 20, 2014)

This is a good question for Apple. I'll try to give you my answer or at least my understanding of iOS.  For the most part, iOS devices are single threaded. (i.e.only the active foreground task gets CPU cycles).  There are exceptions.  The Phone app is always waiting for a call, Music plays and iCloud Photostream functions in the background. Perhaps there are others not so clearly defined. I think the answer depends upon how you have configured LRm. If you receive Push Notifications from LRm, LRm will continue to send data to your device in the background. If you have Cellular data turned on for LRm, then LRm will continue to communicate to the cloud when not connected to WiFi


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Dec 23, 2014)

Lightroom mobile tries to carry on syncing in the background for up to 10 minutes when the screen locks or you switch to another app, but iOS limits background processing depending on the other apps that are running, so it may stop earlier than 10 minutes.


----------

